# Help with aquarium lighting on 10 gallon tank!!!!!



## Johnaquariums (Jul 16, 2013)

I currently have a t8 15 watt full spectrum fixture in my 10 gallon tank is that enough to grow plants. If not what would you recommend to replace the bulb with without having to buy a brand new lighting fixture and the fixture is the aqueon deluxe aquarium hood. I'm new to the aquarium hobby and thank you for any response.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2013)

15w of T8 over a 10 gallon tank will indeed grow some low light plants such as elodea, crypts, anubias, java fern, java moss, and similar plants that aren't very needy.


----------



## UltraBlue (Mar 8, 2011)

As the previous poster mentioned that will grow undemanding plants. Great options for a beginner.

I would add one additional comment. I would not increase the lighting without investing in a pressurized CO2 system first. Too much light and not enough CO2 leads to trouble.


----------



## PlantedTank (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm using two 10w CFLs over my 10g tank. I would say it's pretty bright - don't need much wattage for 11" tank height. They are mounted in "breeder" dome clamp-on fixtures in a vertical orientation, which is more efficient than horizontal and emits more light.


----------

